
Show HN: Automatically grade programming assignments - tusharsoni
http://www.autogradr.com
======
coreyp_1
It looks interesting, but I have a few questions:

"Sign up for free" makes it sound like it's eventually going to be a paid
service, because that is the language that _all_ paid services use. I did not,
however, find anything on the site with information about pricing. What is the
status of this?

What is the privacy policy? I would not require my students (I'm teaching a
class of 75 in the fall) to sign up for something unless there was a solid,
written guarantee protecting their privacy.

I don't sign up for services just to test them out. It seems a bit
"promiscuous" to me. Do you have a video demonstrating the process?

~~~
tusharsoni
Pricing: AutoGradr will always remain free for the features it currently
offers. There is no paid section to AutoGradr as of right now.

Privacy Policy:
[http://www.autogradr.com/privacy.html](http://www.autogradr.com/privacy.html)

Demo: While there is no video, you can use our demo account to play around.
Email: demo@autogradr.com, Password: password

Let me know if you have any questions!

------
tusharsoni
AutoGradr allows instructors to create labs and projects that can be
automatically graded.

Students will receive instant feedback on their correctness and code quality.
They can make multiple attempts to improve their submission.

Any feedback is appreciated!

